# Uber not providing 1099K on Gross earnings under $20k ???



## filldebasket

I've been reading that Uber is not required to provide a 1099K for gross earnings under $20,000. If thats the case, how do you report earnings on your tax returns?


----------



## NUBER-LE

1099 Misc


----------



## UberTaxPro

filldebasket said:


> I've been reading that Uber is not required to provide a 1099K for gross earnings under $20,000. If thats the case, how do you report earnings on your tax returns?


From your business records, the same way all businesses report income.


----------



## NUBER-LE

I did my taxes using the sunmary uber provided me. No 1099 was issued to me, i didnt meet the criteria.


----------



## Jenridesharedriver

UberTaxPro said:


> From your business records, the same way all businesses report income.


Even though Uber is not issuing a 1099 K they have to report the income to the IRS so how are they reporting it? How should I enter it as well? As a 1099 or 1099-K income?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Jenridesharedriver said:


> Even though Uber is not issuing a 1099 K they have to report the income to the IRS so how are they reporting it? How should I enter it as well? As a 1099 or 1099-K income?


They have to account for your income on their books but they don't have to directly report it to the IRS if they're not required to issue you a W-2 or a 1099. You should report your gross income on Schedule C Part 1 line 1:
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf
You have to remember that your operating your own business doing ride-share driving. Your responsible for reporting your business income regardless of what Uber does or doesn't do.


----------



## artemis

I didn't meet the requirement for a 1099K with Lyft, but I entered it in as a 1099 MISC, but its still asking for an ein. What do you do?


----------



## UberTaxPro

artemis said:


> I didn't meet the requirement for a 1099K with Lyft, but I entered it in as a 1099 MISC, but its still asking for an ein. What do you do?


Don't enter it as any kind of 1099, you didn't get one. Just enter the income on line 1 on your schedule C.


----------



## Ubergirl2017

Hey guys,
I'm a little new to all of this. I got 1099-K for 2016 (drove a few days in December 2016). Got only Yearly Summary for 2017. My gross income is $17000. Since its under 20k I won't be able to write anything off ?


----------



## negeorgia

Ubergirl2017 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm a little new to all of this. I got 1099-K for 2016 (drove a few days in December 2016). Got only Yearly Summary for 2017. My gross income is $17000. Since its under 20k I won't be able to write anything off ?


Schedule C. Gross income line 1. Fees are a deduction. Actual vehicle expenses or standard mileage is a deduction. What is left are your business profits or losses. If profits, file schedule SE for self employment taxes.


----------



## Ubergirl2017

Thank you negeorgia! Another dumb question (sorry, I never done taxes) Do I have to wait for a tax form from Uber? Or do I go to IRS website to get the Schedule C and just fill it out based on my Yearly Summary?


----------



## paulmsr

Ubergirl2017 said:


> Thank you negeorgia! Another dumb question (sorry, I never done taxes) Do I have to wait for a tax form from Uber? Or do I go to IRS website to get the Schedule C and just fill it out based on my Yearly Summary?


Uber wont send you any forms since your gross was under 20k


----------



## MrEUber

funny, i got a 1099k from lyft and made way less than the requirements


----------



## paulmsr

MrEUber said:


> funny, i got a 1099k from lyft and made way less than the requirements


last year Uber sent them out regardless, guess this year they figured f it, with the exponential increase in drivers


----------



## jon.chromwell

I dont understand this at all... I just spent a half an hour on the phone with Uber. I made like $6000 this year with Uber. I was looking for a form on my profile.. like a 1099 or something... 

It was not there.. so I called them and they said that since I made lesss than 20k that I do not need a 1099. 

Then I asked over and over.. do I need to pay taxes on this income? and over and over they answered no. 

Is this true?


----------



## paulmsr

jon.chromwell said:


> I dont understand this at all... I just spent a half an hour on the phone with Uber. I made like $6000 this year with Uber. I was looking for a form on my profile.. like a 1099 or something...
> 
> It was not there.. so I called them and they said that since I made lesss than 20k that I do not need a 1099.
> 
> Then I asked over and over.. do I need to pay taxes on this income? and over and over they answered no.
> 
> Is this true?


still file it, it's earned income. if you get audited the IRS will get a hold of that information for sure


----------



## UberTaxPro

jon.chromwell said:


> I dont understand this at all... I just spent a half an hour on the phone with Uber. I made like $6000 this year with Uber. I was looking for a form on my profile.. like a 1099 or something...
> 
> It was not there.. so I called them and they said that since I made lesss than 20k that I do not need a 1099.
> 
> Then I asked over and over.. do I need to pay taxes on this income? and over and over they answered no.
> 
> Is this true?


NO! I can't believe they gave you any kind of tax advice! That's awful!


----------



## jon.chromwell

But here is the thing. if uber is not reporting a 1099 to the federal government.. than there is no way for them to audit you on something.. in other words there is no record for them to do the audit..

It seems that if I report it.. and there is no 1099 to compare it to.. in other words... there is no check that says $xyz = $xyz then your return is just going to look inconsistent.



paulmsr said:


> still file it, it's earned income. if you get audited the IRS will get a hold of that information for sure


This ****ing sucks.. I was fully prepared to just transcribe whatever ****ing number they give me on the form in to whatever ****ing box there is in the my taxact software.. but now there is no form.. just some confusing ****ing summary.

If I have to pay someone to do my taxes this year because of this.. I am done..


----------



## paulmsr

jon.chromwell said:


> just some confusing &%[email protected]!*ing summary.


truthfully just like last year the yearly summary is the most important thing as it lists all of the uber fees that you need to deduct



jon.chromwell said:


> . I was fully prepared to just transcribe whatever &%[email protected]!*ing number they give me on the form in to whatever &%[email protected]!*ing box there is in the my taxact software..


type in Schedule C see if that works... you'll put in your gross earnings, then start putting in all the deductions


----------



## jon.chromwell

paulmsr said:


> truthfully just like last year the yearly summary is the most important thing as it lists all of the uber fees that you need to deduct
> 
> type in Schedule C see if that works... you'll put in your gross earnings, then start putting in all the deductions


Thanks I will try that. I am gonna do it tomorrow morning. If I just deduct my online miles (what it says on my summary).. and lets say I do get audited.. I can just show them the summary and that should be sufficient?

ie I just want to deduct whatever is the the "safest" amount..



UberTaxPro said:


> NO! I can't believe they gave you any kind of tax advice! That's awful!


So my situation looks like this:

2017 Summary (provided online)

Total Earnings - 9400.35
expenses and Fees - 3550.28

Total online miles- 7448 * .54 = -4021.92

Does this mean the total taxable amount would be about $1828?


----------



## tryingforthat5star

jon.chromwell said:


> Thanks I will try that. I am gonna do it tomorrow morning. If I just deduct my online miles (what it says on my summary).. and lets say I do get audited.. I can just show them the summary and that should be sufficient?
> 
> ie I just want to deduct whatever is the the "safest" amount..
> 
> So my situation looks like this:
> 
> 2017 Summary (provided online)
> 
> Total Earnings - 9400.35
> expenses and Fees - 3550.28
> 
> Total online miles- 7448 * .54 = -4021.92
> 
> Does this mean the total taxable amount would be about $1828?


Should be taxes paid on the $5,849.72 you earned after the expenses and fees so that should be around $877 then deduct the $4021 so you have a mileage deduction.

I'm still learning the ropes here someone should be able to verify this.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

jon.chromwell said:


> Thanks I will try that. I am gonna do it tomorrow morning. If I just deduct my online miles (what it says on my summary).. and lets say I do get audited.. I can just show them the summary and that should be sufficient?
> 
> ie I just want to deduct whatever is the the "safest" amount..
> 
> So my situation looks like this:
> 
> 2017 Summary (provided online)
> 
> Total Earnings - 9400.35
> expenses and Fees - 3550.28
> 
> Total online miles- 7448 * .54 = -4021.92
> 
> Does this mean the total taxable amount would be about $1828?


It sounds like you're in the ballpark. A minor note: SMR was $0.535 for 2017 business mileage. Do you have a mileage log showing more miles than Uber indicates? Some drivers have posted that Uber's record is inaccurate due to dead miles. 
Can you figure percentage of your cell phone bill for Uber? Any legitimate expenses you can deduct on Schedule C will reduce the tax you owe. As long as you have records, you should deduct the actual numbers, rather than being "safe."
You'll owe 15.3% in Self Employment taxes on your net profits if $400 or over, but get half of it off on your 1040. 
I wouldn't count on Uber not reporting, just because you haven't received a 1099.

Disclosure: I not a tax professional.



tryingforthat5star said:


> Should be taxes paid on the $5,849.72 you earned after the expenses and fees so that should be around $877 then deduct the $4021 so you have a mileage deduction.
> 
> I'm still learning the ropes here someone should be able to verify this.


The taxes will be on the net profit AFTER deducting commissions, fees, mileage and other expenses such as cell phone use, etc.


----------



## UberTaxPro

jon.chromwell said:


> Thanks I will try that. I am gonna do it tomorrow morning. If I just deduct my online miles (what it says on my summary).. and lets say I do get audited.. I can just show them the summary and that should be sufficient?
> 
> ie I just want to deduct whatever is the the "safest" amount..
> 
> So my situation looks like this:
> 
> 2017 Summary (provided online)
> 
> Total Earnings - 9400.35
> expenses and Fees - 3550.28
> 
> Total online miles- 7448 * .54 = -4021.92
> 
> Does this mean the total taxable amount would be about $1828?


I didn't check your math but it looks about right. You might have some more business expenses like your phone, business miles while offline etc...



jon.chromwell said:


> But here is the thing. if uber is not reporting a 1099 to the federal government.. than there is no way for them to audit you on something.. in other words there is no record for them to do the audit..
> 
> It seems that if I report it.. and there is no 1099 to compare it to.. in other words... there is no check that says $xyz = $xyz then your return is just going to look inconsistent.
> 
> This &%[email protected]!*ing sucks.. I was fully prepared to just transcribe whatever &%[email protected]!*ing number they give me on the form in to whatever &%[email protected]!*ing box there is in the my taxact software.. but now there is no form.. just some confusing &%[email protected]!*ing summary.
> 
> If I have to pay someone to do my taxes this year because of this.. I am done..


It's not that bad! We'll help you. You can do it!


----------



## autofill

jon.chromwell said:


> Thanks I will try that. I am gonna do it tomorrow morning. If I just deduct my online miles (what it says on my summary).. and lets say I do get audited.. I can just show them the summary and that should be sufficient?
> 
> ie I just want to deduct whatever is the the "safest" amount..
> 
> So my situation looks like this:
> 
> 2017 Summary (provided online)
> 
> Total Earnings - 9400.35
> expenses and Fees - 3550.28
> 
> Total online miles- 7448 * .54 = -4021.92
> 
> Does this mean the total taxable amount would be about $1828?


You should deduct all the miles from the time you leave your house until you return back home.


----------



## negeorgia

MrEUber said:


> funny, i got a 1099k from lyft and made way less than the requirements


Me too



Ubergirl2017 said:


> Thank you negeorgia! Another dumb question (sorry, I never done taxes) Do I have to wait for a tax form from Uber? Or do I go to IRS website to get the Schedule C and just fill it out based on my Yearly Summary?


Yearly summary. You may have more deductable miles than the summary showed.


----------



## jon.chromwell

autofill said:


> You should deduct all the miles from the time you leave your house until you return back home.


I received a $9,912 refund. My normal job withholds the max and I have my house and kids.. so my refund is maxed out.. I was worried that Driving Uber would screw me this year.. I wound up paying like $300 on my uber income.. good enough.


----------



## Cyberbear

I may change over to the tax service recommended by Uber for self employed... I really enjoyed the weekend driving, but this seems a bit of a hassle... HR Block online doesnt ask the right questions for this...


----------



## UberTaxPro

Cyberbear said:


> I may change over to the tax service recommended by Uber for self employed... I really enjoyed the weekend driving, but this seems a bit of a hassle... HR Block online doesnt ask the right questions for this...


You'd probably be better finding your own tax service. I recommend going with someone licensed. Either an Enrolled Agent (EA) or a CPA. 
https://www.irs.gov/tax-professiona...eturn-preparer-credentials-and-qualifications


----------



## Cyberbear

UberTaxPro said:


> You'd probably be better finding your own tax service. I recommend going with someone licensed. Either an Enrolled Agent (EA) or a CPA.
> https://www.irs.gov/tax-professiona...eturn-preparer-credentials-and-qualifications


I had considered it, but I went through very carefully with the TurboTax for my 2 jobs, Lyft and Uber.. I was hoping to just break even, yet ended up with over 2k return and didnt have to pay anyone... The drive summary from Uber wasnt as painful for taxes as it appears...


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Cyberbear said:


> I had considered it, but I went through very carefully with the TurboTax for my 2 jobs, Lyft and Uber.. I was hoping to just break even, yet ended up with over 2k return and didnt have to pay anyone... The drive summary from Uber wasnt as painful for taxes as it appears...


So you paid estimated quarterly taxes and got a refund? If you have no regular employment other than Uber/Lyft, did T/T suggest lowering the estimated payments? That $2,ooo is money you probably could have used over the course of the year.


----------



## Cyberbear

Older Chauffeur said:


> So you paid estimated quarterly taxes and got a refund? If you have no regular employment other than Uber/Lyft, did T/T suggest lowering the estimated payments? That $2,ooo is money you probably could have used over the course of the year.


Sorry.. I wasnt quite clear.. I have 2 jobs plus Uber and a little Lyft.. My wife works also....


----------



## Jo3030

Uber is trying to cook the books.


----------



## Matty760

just use Creditkarma for doing your taxes... Its totally free and very easy to use. Im using it for the 2nd year now and its pretty simple do use for uber and lyft.


----------



## ArtMailer

I am not a tax professional.

Following information is provided for educational and entertainment purposes only.

Uber's summary included a number showing how many miles you drove while the app was turned on.
Multiply that number * .52.

If that number is very close or higher than the dollar amount that Uber gave you, then you do not have any taxable income.

If driving for Uber is a legitimate business for you, then you are supposed to report the income and the expenses even if you have a net loss.

However, if you have never made a profit driving for Uber, then you do not have a business. You have a money-losing hobby. Money losing Hobbies do not need to be reported to the IRS.

However, if you download your tax transcript from the IRS and find that uber did report your income after all, then you should put it on your taxes as well as your reasonable expenses and deductible mileage expenses to show them that you do not have a profit from that venture.


----------



## mjyousse

Oh God don't tell me I made a mistake by putting my yearly summary income inside 1099? Is that a felony or something? I always had W-2 summary and very new to this whole self employment tax thingy. I read from some that the yearly summary is 1099 so I assumed that it was true. My tax however has been accepted. Did I make a big mistake or they would understand? Thanks


----------



## ArtMailer

If the IRS computer thinks you made a mistake filling out your tax forms, it recalculates them automatically and compares the total tax owed.

In this case, the tax is the same regardless of whether you indicate 1099 or not 1099 income.

Making a mistake on your taxes is not a crime. It only becomes a crime if you are intentionally evading payment of taxes bye fraudulently reporting incorrect information.


----------



## mjyousse

ArtMailer said:


> If the IRS computer thinks you made a mistake filling out your tax forms, it recalculates them automatically and compares the total tax owed.
> 
> In this case, the tax is the same regardless of whether you indicate 1099 or not 1099 income.
> 
> Making a mistake on your taxes is not a crime. It only becomes a crime if you are intentionally evading payment of taxes bye fraudulently reporting incorrect information.


Thanks a lot for your reply. Yea numbers were straight from my statement and my Mileiq tracker. Got very concerned for a second but your reply assured me. Glad IRS is understanding in that regard.


----------



## FrankLStanton

ArtMailer said:


> I am not a tax professional.
> 
> Following information is provided for educational and entertainment purposes only.
> 
> Uber's summary included a number showing how many miles you drove while the app was turned on.
> Multiply that number * .52.
> 
> If that number is very close or higher than the dollar amount that Uber gave you, then you do not have any taxable income.
> 
> If driving for Uber is a legitimate business for you, then you are supposed to report the income and the expenses even if you have a net loss.
> 
> However, if you have never made a profit driving for Uber, then you do not have a business. You have a money-losing hobby. Money losing Hobbies do not need to be reported to the IRS.
> 
> However, if you download your tax transcript from the IRS and find that uber did report your income after all, then you should put it on your taxes as well as your reasonable expenses and deductible mileage expenses to show them that you do not have a profit from that venture.


What is this .52 as a multiplier?

Also, it was my understanding that ALL income is to be reported to IRS. If, after you deduct your business expenses, you have a loss for a certain number of years (3 I think), the IRS may classify your efforts as a hobby and therefore disallow any business deductions taken. This will result in tax owed for the income reported. No crime committed, just additional tax and penalty/interest owed.


----------



## RamzFanz

autofill said:


> You should deduct all the miles from the time you leave your house until you return back home.


False. You can only deduct commute mileage in specific circumstances like app on or home office.



mjyousse said:


> Oh God don't tell me I made a mistake by putting my yearly summary income inside 1099? Is that a felony or something? I always had W-2 summary and very new to this whole self employment tax thingy. I read from some that the yearly summary is 1099 so I assumed that it was true. My tax however has been accepted. Did I make a big mistake or they would understand? Thanks


They won't care in the slightest as long as you are reporting your income.

Source: 28 years of self employment and sister is an auditor for the IRS.


----------



## paulmsr

autofill said:


> You should deduct all the miles from the time you leave your house until you return back home.





RamzFanz said:


> False. You can only deduct commute mileage in specific circumstances like app on or home office.


for me this would be the case because I turn the app on while sitting at home and it stays on till i get home, so yea all miles would be deducted.


----------



## autofill

RamzFanz said:


> False. You can only deduct commute mileage in specific circumstances like app on or home office.


You shorting yourself. Go ask a tax advisor.


----------



## RamzFanz

autofill said:


> You shorting yourself. Go ask a tax advisor.


I've been deducting business expenses and mileage for decades. I've consulted many professionals along the way.

If you are driving from your physical home to your starting Uber point, those miles are not deductible unless you have an established home office or have the app on and are seeking business.


----------

